# Saisir un juge / tribunal / médiateur



## Luis_A

Estimados:
Tengo constantes problemas con el uso de esta palabra...
*Saisir un juge / tribunal*
Me pueden dar pistas sobre su uso corriente?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola, buenas noches,

Saisir tiene el sentido general de atrapar, coger, asir.

Si hablas de una idea: captar, entender, caer..
Si hablas en términos jurídicos: aprehender; embargar: llevar ante un tribunal; apelar a la justicia...
Si hablas de sorpresa: quedarse pasmado
Si hablas de una oportunidad: aprovechar

No me extraña que te dé algún que otro problema. hay muchas palabras que resultan difíciles de traducir. Tengo una cuantas yo también que siempre me molestan.

Un saludo


----------



## Luis_A

*Nueva pregunta*​
Buenas noches.
¿Me ayudarías con la traducción de esta oración?
"...aboutissant á une limitation du role de juge *saisi* et á une interprétation des textes anciens dans le senes de cette limitation"
Perdona los acentos y signos, pero no los tengo en el teclado...
Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Buenas noches,

Con mucho gusto te ayudaré dentro de mis posibildades, la traducción jurídica es algo especial, ya lo sabes.

Vamos allá:

"... que conduce a una limitación del papel del juez conocedor del caso y a una interpretación de los textos antiguos en el sentido de dicha limitación."

Te sugiero, por si no la conoces, una herramienta muy útil para todas las cuestiones de traducción técnica: eurodicautom. Es una base de datos de la Comisión Europea que te permite buscar traducciones de términos desde cualquier idioma oficial de la U.E. a otra. 

Suerte con tu traducción, un saludo


----------



## ena 63

hola,
"le juge saisi d'une affaire" es el juez encargado del caso


----------



## Luis_A

Muchas gracias, Ena.
Saludos.


----------



## Luis_A

Gévy said:
			
		

> Buenas noches,
> 
> Con mucho gusto te ayudaré dentro de mis posibildades, la traducción jurídica es algo especial, ya lo sabes.
> 
> Vamos allá:
> 
> "... que conduce a una limitación del papel del juez conocedor del caso y a una interpretación de los textos antiguos en el sentido de dicha limitación."
> 
> Te sugiero, por si no la conoces, una herramienta muy útil para todas las cuestiones de traducción técnica: eurodicautom. Es una base de datos de la Comisión Europea que te permite buscar traducciones de términos desde cualquier idioma oficial de la U.E. a otra.
> 
> Suerte con tu traducción, un saludo


 
*MUCHAS GRACIAS, GEVY, POR LA SUGERENCIA. LA TENDRÉ BIEN A MANO EN ADELANTE.*


----------



## ESTEYE

*Nueva pregunta*​

Buenos días,

estoy buscando una expresión en castellano para traducir "saisir  un juge, le juge est saisi de cette affaire"

gracias de antemano


----------



## eraluie

No hay una traducción exacta pero diría: "La demanda/el asunto está llevada(o)/interpuesta(o) ante el Juzgado/Juez". A ver si te ayuda....


----------



## Gévy

Hola, 

Eraluie tiene razón, no hay algo parecido al término francés y te ha dado buenas opciones.

_Saisir un tribunal d'une affaire_ se traduce por: llevar ante los jueces.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## ESTEYE

gracias a los 2


----------



## Premkaur

*Nueva pregunta*​

Hola!!

En un texto jurídico sobre una sentencia de un tribunal me aparece la siguiente frase:

"de nature à permettre à la juridiction qui *sera saisie au fond de *statuer sure les préjudices et les responsabilités"

tengo problemas para una traducción precisa y adecuada del verbo saisir. hay alguna "collocation"(EN) para XXXXXXX una jurisdicción? 

mi intento:

con el fin de permitir a la jurisdicción/órgano jurisdiccional que será XXXXXXXX con el fin de decidir sobre los prejuicios y responsabilidades 

merci bcp


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No deberías quedarte con la forma pasiva, sino restablecer la activa.

être saisi: que le competa, que actúe en el asunto, que lleve el caso.

Algo así.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Premkaur

Muchas gracias, Gévy

tanto por la traducción como por la sugerencia de reformulación en activa!!

"au fond de" tiene una traducción especial en el ámbito jurídico?

gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

sobre el fondo de, sobre el contenido de, en cuanto al fondo de...

Son expresiones que recoge la U.E. en su sitio de traducción, el IATE.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Premkaur

gracias de nuevo

sí, estoy utilizando IATE, pero quizá no hago las búsquedas de la forma más precisa. 

gracias,


----------



## estrellitazul

*Nueva pregunta*​

Hola,

quisiera saber como se dice en español:

"Saisi d'un recours par monsieur X, le tribunal pénal a décidé de......"

Como traducir la expresión "saisi par" ?

"Recours", se dice "recurso"?

Gracias por su ayuda !


----------



## Marian85

*Nueva pregunta*​

Holaaaa, como podría traducirse "saisi" en este contexto"? No entiendo muy bien si se refiere a que el juez es el encargado del caso o si es algo contra el juez.



Contexto: Quelles sont les différentes procédures d'urgence dont le juge administratif peut être saisi?


----------



## Yul

Saisir : [DROIT] Porter une affaire devant (une juridiction). Saisir un tribunal d’un litige. (Antidote)

Le travail est presque fait maintenant puisqu'il ne restera plus qu'à mettrre en espagnol, ce qui sera fait sous peu sans aucun doute.
Yul


----------



## GURB

Hola
¿Para cuáles procedimientos....se puede *apelar al juez*...?


----------



## yserien

La verdad que este término  es polivalente. Para de lo que aquí se trata ,expongo una de las definiciones de CNRTL : Porter auprès d'une autorité, d'une juridiction une affaire de son ressort; la charger d'examiner, de juger ce dossier.


----------



## BeTo1

*nueva pregunta
Hilo fusionado*​
Buenas... Cómo se podría traducir *saisi* en:


"Dans tous les cas, le Conseil contitutionnel *est saisi dans* les conditions fixées au deuxième alinéa de l'article 61 ci-dessus ou dans celles déterminées pour la présentation d'un candidat par la loi organique prévue à l'article 6 ci-dessus."


La palabra viene en el diccionario, *PERO* ningún significado me satisface....


Gracias...
Y con respecto a lo otro... ¿qué puedo decir...? Perdón, pero sólo soy un estudiante...

*Nota de moderación:*
Ya te lo hemos señalado: La ortografía de la lengua materna se ha de respetar: las mayúsculas y puntuación no son optativas. Los puntos suspensivos son tres, no más.  Este es un foro lingüístico, no una sala de chat. (norma 22)


----------



## esteban

No soy un experto pero creo que valdría:


Dans tous les cas, le Conseil contitutionnel est saisi dans les conditions fixées au deuxième alinéa de l'article 61 ci-dessus ou dans celles déterminées pour la présentation d'un candidat par la loi organique prévue à l'article 6 ci-dessus.

En todos los casos, se deberá acudir al Consejo Constitucional de conformidad con lo establecido en el segundo párrafo del artículo 61 arriba mencionado o en los términos que se señalan en la ley orgánica sobre la presentación de un candidato del artículo 6 arriba mencionado.

Espero haberte ayudado.

esteban


----------



## Steph.

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos,

_Autorité *saisie* le 15/12/08 par les agents verbalisateurs [= les gendarmes]_...

=

_Autoridad avisada / informada el 15/12/08 por los agentes que constataron la infracción_...

Gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je pense qu'il serait préférable de dire:
_Hacen apelación (apelan) a la autoridad, el..., los agentes..._


----------



## nurifran

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Mmmm... Je suis en train de faire une mémoire sur les tribunaux consitutionalles européene, et dans le cas français, je ne comprends pas l'expression "dont il est saisi" dans ce context:

Le Conseil constitutionnel est un pouvoir public dont les séances suivent le rythme des requêtes *dont il est saisi*

como lo traduciriais al español?

El consejo constitucional es un poder publico las sesiones del cual siguen el ritmo de las instancias ***** 
(intuyo por el contexto que debe significar algo tipu "que les son presentadas" aunque agradecería una traducción literal...)

Gracias! Merci!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

Puedes consultar este post para la traducción de "saisi": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=289277

Yo pondría: "El Consejo Constitucional es un poder p*ú*blico *cuyas* sesiones siguen el ritmo de ....


----------



## nurifran

gracias!
entonces puedo traducirlo como "las instancias que conoce"?
merci!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Tina Iglesias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> Puedes consultar este post para la traducción de "saisi": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=289277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo pondría: "El Consejo Constitucional es un poder p*ú*blico *cuyas* sesiones siguen el ritmo de los requerimientos que se le atribuyen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tina.Irun

nurifran said:


> gracias!
> entonces puedo traducirlo como "las instancias que conoce"?
> merci!


 
¿Seguro que has mirado la traducción de "saisir"?


----------



## nurifran

no, una instancia no se atribuye, lo que se atribuyen son las competencias o las funciones. En el caso de una instancia o conflicto, o bien es interpuesto o bien es conocido por un tribunal...

He mirado la traduccion, y hay un caso en el que dice:
être saisi: que le competa, que actúe en el asunto, que lleve el caso
por esto habia escogido "conocer" (en terminos juridicos, un tribunal "conoce" aquellos casos que se encuadran en un marco de atribuciones)
per bueno, finalmente he comprendido bien el significado, que es lo que me interesaba!
gracias otra vez


----------



## catatrad

* NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola,

"La court suprême *saisie du dossier* vient de rendre une décision défavorable aux cétacés sous prétexte d’une menace possible d’un sous-marin nord-coréen armé de charge nucléaire." 

Lo unico que haya encontrado hasta ahora para traducir "saisie du dossier" es "someter" seria: "El caso fue sometido a la corte suprema que acaba de toma una decision..." pero tiene que haber un término juridico para eso, encuentro someter demasiado general.

Alguien puede ayudarme?
Gracias,
Cathy


----------



## Alexandra C

¿Qué te parece : "La corte suprema que tramita el expediente"?


----------



## aztlaniano

La corté había admitido el caso (el recurso, seguramente).


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Someter* es buena opción.
La corte suprema, *a la que se ha sometido el caso*, acaba de dictaminar...


----------



## Tina.Irun

> =catatrad;6767878]Hola,
> "La court suprême *saisie du dossier* vient de rendre une décision défavorable aux cétacés sous prétexte d’une menace possible d’un sous-marin nord-coréen armé de charge nucléaire."


Hola:
Puedes traducirlo por "la corte suprema a quien se remitió el caso ...

Cuidado: la cort*e *(sin acento en la e)


----------



## marcoszorrilla

También:...encargada del expediente...


----------



## catatrad

Muchas gracias a todos por sus propuestas y por enlazar con preguntas similares. Al final, a falta de una expresión única oficial y jurídica, decidí poner de sus propuestas la que me sonaba mejor en esta frase:

"La corte suprema a la que fue llevado el caso, acaba…


----------



## nurifran

yo diría "la corte suprema conocedora del (caso, expediente, causa, --> esto ya depende del contenido del dosier) acaba de resolver desfavorablemente... (o ha resuelto)


----------



## aztlaniano

nurifran said:


> yo diría "la corte suprema *conocedora* del (caso, expediente, causa, --> esto ya depende del contenido del dosier) acaba de resolver desfavorablemente... (o ha resuelto)


¡Suena bien!


----------



## catatrad

la verdad que si, suena bien, gracias


----------



## llenadedudas

*Nueva pregunta*​

Hola! tengo que hacer la traducción de este texto en español, y no sé como traducir "saisine" y por tanto l'executeur "saisi". Pongo el texto entero como contexto para que sepan de qué va!

**** Una pregunta por hilo. Remítase al hilo "saisine". Martine (Mod...)

*L'exécuteur "saisi"* a le droit :
de recevoir le montant des créances successorales,
de conserver le produit de la vente du mobilier,
d'acquitter les legs mobiliers.

Siento no proponer nada pero las posibilidades de traducción no me sirven en este contexto...Espero que no haya problema!
Gracias


----------



## mguinea

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Bonjour :

Selon vous, quelle serait la bonne traduction à l'espagnol pour saisir dans la phrase « il continuerait à saisir la justice » ?

Amicalement, Marcelo


----------



## nohelia_

*Nueva pregunta*​

Hola, podrían ayudarme con la siguiente frase de una demanda:
"il n'y a donc pas lieu de saisir la Cour Constitutionnelle"

entiendo todo menos el significado de "de saisir" pues no logro traudcirlo de manera correcta. agradecería su ayuda


----------



## Gael Gardian

*Nueva pregunta*​



Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> No deberías quedarte con la forma pasiva, sino restablecer la activa.
> 
> être saisi: que le competa, que actúe en el asunto, que lleve el caso.
> 
> Algo así.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Hola Gévy,

Veo que en este hilo has dado soluciones bastante interesantes para la traducción del verbo "saisir" en el ámbito jurídico. Tendría una pregunta, para ver qué te parece.

En muchos casos las traducciones que has propuesto funcionan bastante bien, menos en uno que me causa problemas cada vez. Ahora no tengo una frase concreta, pero puedo explicarte el contexto. En francés se dice que "*pour qu'un tribunal puisse trancher un litige* (conocer de un caso, o más bien resolver un caso) *il doit être préalabelement saisi par l'une des parties*". Cada vez que traduzco el verbo "saisir" en este sentido tengo que pasar por modulaciones fastidiosas como "_para que un tribunal pueda conocer de una causa, una de las partes debe haberlo llevado ante él_" (pas très heureux l'exemple, je dois l'admettre), en las que se pierde en parte la objetividad del enunciado francés.

Quizá se trate de una pequeña deficiencia del español, dado que el derecho positivo se desarrolló en francés al origen, pero si tienes alguna proposición para este caso te la agradecería.

Saludos!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Gaël,

Con muchas reservas, porque no soy traductora jurada, podría ser un fórmula de este estilo: 

Tendrá competencia para conocer y resolver una causa el tribunal/juez al que se ha sometido una de las partes.

Por favor, sólo tómalo por lo que es: un mero intento de resolver la frase.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nurifran

Gael Gardian said:


> Hola Gévy,
> 
> Veo que en este hilo has dado soluciones bastante interesantes para la traducción del verbo "saisir" en el ámbito jurídico. Tendría una pregunta, para ver qué te parece.
> 
> En muchos casos las traducciones que has propuesto funcionan bastante bien, menos en uno que me causa problemas cada vez. Ahora no tengo una frase concreta, pero puedo explicarte el contexto. En francés se dice que "*pour qu'un tribunal puisse trancher un litige* (conocer de un caso, o más bien resolver un caso) *il doit être préalabelement saisi par l'une des parties*". Cada vez que traduzco el verbo "saisir" en este sentido tengo que pasar por modulaciones fastidiosas como "_para que un tribunal pueda conocer de una causa, una de las partes debe haberlo llevado ante él_" (pas très heureux l'exemple, je dois l'admettre), en las que se pierde en parte la objetividad del enunciado francés.
> 
> Quizá se trate de una pequeña deficiencia del español, dado que el derecho positivo se desarrolló en francés al origen, pero si tienes alguna proposición para este caso te la agradecería.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola, pues yo, sin ser traductora ni jurista, pero sí lectora de textos jurídicos, lo traduciría así:
"Para que un tribunal pueda resolver un litigio, éste le debe ser puesto en conocimiento por una de las partes."

No sólo me parece más literal sinó más típico de los manuales de derechos varios, sea la rama que sea...


----------



## danimetz

*Nueva pregunta*​

Buenos días de nuevo.

De verdad me está costando un montón esto de adaptarme al lenguaje jurídico francés.

De esta frase no entiendo nada: " Le droit *de saisir* le médiateur dépasse le champ de la citoyenneté européenne. Il est possible de le *saisir* directement ou de passer par un parlementaire."

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jprr

Hola:

Diría "el derecho de apelar a ..." / "...de acudir a..." / "demandar ante .."  pero no soy jurista


----------



## danimetz

Creo que encaja mejor apelar.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pierre LASVALADAS

Luis_A said:


> Estimados:
> Tengo constantes problemas con el uso de esta palabra...
> *Saisir un juge / tribunal*
> Me pueden dar pistas sobre su uso corriente?
> Muchas gracias.



Je dirais: instar a un juez, acudir a un juzgado, interponer un recurso


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

También se podría decir el derecho a recurrir, ya que saisir se puede traducir por recurrir. Saisir d'un recours: interponer un recurso. Saisir la cour de justice: recurrir ante el tribunal de justicia.


----------

